# Würde eine Fusion von Microsoft und Nokia etwas bringen



## Mr.Ultimo (2. Oktober 2010)

*Würde eine Fusion von Microsoft und Nokia etwas bringen*

Laut Bild.de könnte Nokia die übernahme durch Microsoft drohen,
als Grund hierfür ist einerseits der Rückgang der Nokia Aktie in den letzten 3 Jahren um ganze 70%!!!! 

Der nächste Grund wäre/ist das Microsoft derzeit Apple in der Handysparte
nichts entgegen zusetzten hat.
Wenn die Beiden fusionieren würden könnte mann vlt was reißen ....laut Bild 
Naja mal sehn ob da was drann ist 

Nokia: Der Niedergang des Handy-Giganten ? jetzt droht die Übernahme durch Microsoft - Wirtschaft - Bild.de

mfg Alex


----------



## KILLTHIS (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*

Prinzipiell eine interessante Sache. Man muss bedenken, dass Microsoft - wenngleich die Software, nun, sehr umstritten ist, bietet sie jede Menge möglichkeiten, wenn dies die Smartphones so aufwertet. Da Microsoft doch sehr engagiert ist und Nokia eine gute Menge Know-How hat, kann das doch sehr interessant werden, so meine ich.


----------



## mattinator (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*

Typische Bild-Schlagzeile. Was hat der Kauf einer Fa. mit deren Niedergang zu tun ? Es ändern sich doch nur die Eigentumsverhältnisse. Und der Sinn ist, wie schon im Thread mehrfach bemerkt, das hinter etwas Besseres herauskommt. Ob es klaptt, werden wir sehen. Wünschenswert wäre es auf jeden Fall, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und reguliert die Preise.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*

Nokia hat halt den Smart Phone Trend etwas verpasst und schiebt nun nach, für die einen schon mal ein Zeichen, dass sie eigentlich pleite sind.


----------



## Funkyfunk (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nokia hat halt den Smart Phone Trend etwas verpasst


Das tun sich ja die richtigen zusammen 

Obwohl ich guter Dinge war, ist WP7 für mich vorerst gestorben, außer das HD3/7 wird deutlich günstiger als erwartet.


----------



## Explosiv (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*

Wäre Nokia mal lieber bei Gummistiefeln und Radmänteln geblieben .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## GaAm3r (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*

Wenn ja ?
Geil , aber
Bild , typisch Bild.


----------



## Citynomad (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*

Also wenn eine Aktie innerhalb kürzester Zeit mal eben 70% an Wert verliert, dann kann man schon von Niedergang sprechen. Dass die Gefahr einer (feindlichen) Übernahme steigt, sollte auch bekannt sein. Allerdings hängt das alles auch von den Aktionären ab. Wenn die weiterhin Vertrauen in Nokia haben und ihre Aktien behalten, kann Nokia kaum übernommen werden, außer Nokia willigt ein und trennt sich von seinen eigenen Geschäftsanteilen.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Nokia den Sprung auf den Smartphone-Zug verpasst hat. Denn sind wir mal ehrlich... was Nokia so Smartphone nennt (man bedenke da die E Serie) ist den Namen nicht wirklich wert und das Zeitalter der guten alten Communicator ist einfach vorbei (Außer der Deutschen Bahn hat die ja eh kaum jemand genutzt).

Mit MS im Boot, könnten sie vielleicht die Kurve bekommen, da man dort auch schon Erfahrung mit der Hardware gesammelt hat und aufgrund des OS weiß, was ein Smartphone denn so ausmacht


----------



## Genghis99 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*

Das riecht nach Grossangriff auf die Apfel-Fraktion.

Plausibel - Microsoft schwimmt im Geld, Nokia gehts net so gut - und dem iPhone muss Paroli geboten werden.
Hehe - sollte mich nicht wundern - nachdem Microsoft Nitendo und Sony ein schönes Stück vom Konsolen-Kuchen abgeschnitten hat, ist nun die Smartphone-Torte dran.

zumal das Microsoft Smartphone ein Flop war ...


----------



## TheKampfkugel (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Das riecht nach Grossangriff auf die Apfel-Fraktion.
> 
> Plausibel - Microsoft schwimmt im Geld, Nokia gehts net so gut - und dem iPhone muss Paroli geboten werden.
> Hehe - sollte mich nicht wundern - nachdem Microsoft Nitendo und Sony ein schönes Stück vom Konsolen-Kuchen abgeschnitten hat, ist nun die Smartphone-Torte dran.
> ...



Ich fände es echt klasse dem Apfel mal zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt .

Zudem könnte ich mir eherlich gesagt auch mal ein Nintendo Smart Phone geil Vorstellen. Ich meine die waren im Gegensatz zu Apple wirklich fast immer Vorreiter. DS hat den Touch gepusht und schaut euch mal das Menü einer Wii an und die App verteilung beim iPhone, sieht doch sehr ähnlich aus oder?

Zu guter letzt, ich freue mich auf WP7 und denke MS soll nicht irgendwas mit Nokia anfangen sonderen wirklich mal mit dem sagenumwogenen Zune Phone(hatte den Zune HD mal in der Hand, sch*** auf iPod Touch ) was machen. Das ist dann zwar Apple like, aber Herr Jobs hat einfach recht das man alles besser Abstimmen kann wenn Hard- und Software von einer Firma kommen.


und gute Nacht


----------



## Ripcord (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*

Nokia läuft derzeit dem Trend hinterher, die letzten Geräte von Microsoft sind in den USA total gefloppt und kamen deshalb nie nach Europa.

Wüsste nicht, was sich bei Microsoft durch einen Kauf verbessern würde.


----------



## stylemongo (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*

Ich glaub nicht daran, Nokia und M$ haben in den letzten Jahren nicht viel gemein gehabt....


----------



## Genghis99 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*

Man muss sich nicht fragen was sie gemein haben, sondern was jeder in eine "Fusion" oder "Übernahme" einbrächte. 

Die Gleichung lautet also : Windows 7 Mobile plus Nokia als Know-How Träger für die Hardware. 

Klingelts ? Daher : Plausibel.

Zudem passt es ins Bild : Apple als "Marktführer", ein Rudel Androiden als Verfolger und Microsoft als grosse Unbekannte mit W7M im Rohr ... dazu passende Hardware und das XPhone ist geboren. Hmmm - vielleicht sollte ich mir "XPhone" schützen lassen ....


----------



## Superwip (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*

Ich weiß nicht...

Microsoft würde damit riskieren sich alle anderen Handyhersteller, die aktuell Windows Mobile Geräte herstellen zum Feind zu machen (HTC, Samsung, LG,...)

Aus ähnlichen Gründen stellt Microsoft wohl auch keine PCs her oder kauft einen PC Hersteller


----------



## Pyroplan (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*

naja sie haben doch Windows 7 mobile oder wie das heißt^^
und ich glaub nicht dass symbian bessere chancen hat gegen iOS 

oder war damit gemeint, dass sie selber keine Handys herstellen?

@superwip
glaube ich nicht, google hatte auch nen eigenes rausgebracht und es hat handroid nicht mal ansatzweise gestoppt


----------



## Dartwurst (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*

Als gebürtiger Bochumer muss ich anmerken: So wie Nokia mit Menschen umgeht gehören die ganz weg. Wer mit Milliarden Gewinnen mal eben ca 2000 Mitarbeiter mal eben für den Arbeitsmarkt freistellt,hat es verdient. Hoffentlich subventioniert unsere Regierung das nicht auch noch.


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> Laut Bild.de droht Nokia die übernahme durch Microsoft,
> als Grund hierfür ist einerseits der Rückgang der Nokia Aktie in den letzten 3 Jahren um ganze 70%!!!!
> 
> Der nächste Grund wäre/ist das Microsoft derzeit Apple in der Handysparte
> ...



Hast du den Artikel gelesen? Das Steht bis auf der Überschrift NICHTS aber auch GARNICHTS von einer Übernahme durch Microsoft. Nur das Nokia vielleicht mal ein Windows 7 Phone rausbringen "KÖNNTE".

//editiert : Typisch Bild und ihre "Meinung"


----------



## TAZ (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht...
> 
> Microsoft würde damit riskieren sich alle anderen Handyhersteller, die aktuell Windows Mobile Geräte herstellen zum Feind zu machen (HTC, Samsung, LG,...)
> 
> Aus ähnlichen Gründen stellt Microsoft wohl auch keine PCs her oder kauft einen PC Hersteller



Die bei Microsoft können machen was sie wollen...
Selbst wenn sie Nokia kaufen würden, würden HTC, Samsung, LG usw usf. weiter Windows Phone 7 Smartphones anbieten...die können es sich gar nicht leisten nur auf Android zu setzen. Denn auch die Eigenentwicklungen dieser Hersteller (Bada, Brew) sind einfach nur unbedeutend...

Ich glaube aber auch selbst wenig daran...
Erstmal wird Nokia WP7 Smartphones anbieten bevor Microsoft die schluckt...

Nokia müsste mal das Sortiment ausdünnen und könnte sich dann auf wenige Modelle besser konzentrieren...und ihre BAustellen müssten sie mal schließen...aber ich denke so Richtung 2011 wirds mit denen wieder bergauf gehen...hofft man zumindest.


----------



## Xion4 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Typisch Bild und ihre dummen Leser.



Bitte hier nicht die Bild Leser pauschalisieren. Denn du kannst mir nicht sagen, dass nur dumme Leute Bild lesen. Auf so ein Statement werd ich jetzt nicht weiter eingehen.

Eine Kooperation zwischen 2 Firmen, die auf dem Smartphone Markt ins Hintertreffen geraten sind, hmm, was soll man davon halten. WinMobile war immer eigentlich eine feine Sache, aber seit erscheinen von IOS und Android ist WinMobile nun leider absolut "schlecht". Hatte das Omnia II mit WinMobile 6,5, anfürsich klasse, dennoch: es gab kaum "Apps". 

Dieses ist heute leider unabdingbar um Erfolg zu haben, auch wenn 95% aller Apps absolut unnötig sind, aber dennoch machts das besser. 

Ob eine Kooperation nun der Heilsbringer sein könnte? WP7 macht zwar nen guten Eindruck, aber alles in allem wirds darauf ankommen, was für eine Community um WP7 entsteht, davon ist der Erfolg abhängig.


----------



## Mindfuck (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Hast du den Artikel gelesen? Das Steht bis auf der Überschrift NICHTS aber auch GARNICHTS von einer Übernahme durch Microsoft. Nur das Nokia vielleicht mal ein Windows 7 Phone rausbringen "KÖNNTE".
> 
> Typisch Bild und ihre dummen Leser.



ich glaube eher du hast den Artikel nicht gelesen....

zitat bild:

Bestes Indiz für einen Zusammengang zwischen  Microsoft und Nokia ist der neue Chef der Finnen: Stephan Elop (46).  Erstmals steht mit ihm ein Ausländer an der Konzernspitze – mit guten  Kontakten zum US-Konzern. der Vorteil für Microsoft: Man würde mit einem  Mal einen dicken Fuß in die Mobilfunk-Tür bekommen.
*Leisten kann sich Microsoft das finnische Unternehmen ohne Weiteres.*


----------



## Gast1667776202 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*

Alles klar, Microsoft macht zwar nur marginal mehr Umsatz als Nokia, aber Nokia lässt sich natürlich kaufen - jetzt wo sie gerade einen umfassenden Plan für die Zukunft haben mit MeeGo und Qt. 

Dann ist Microsoft auch mit Hardware stark gescheitert (Kin...)

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... Microsoft wird sich nie Nokia leisten. Die gehen zu 100% auf Software Services. Cloud Computing etc.

Aber Hauptsache man hat wieder ne Sensationsnews parat.


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*



Mindfuck schrieb:


> ich glaube eher du hast den Artikel nicht gelesen....
> 
> zitat bild:
> 
> ...


*Microsoft kann sich auch Haribo leisten um Windows "Schmackhaft" zu machen. Das heißt aber NICHT das sie es tun.*

Das jetzt ein ehemaliger MSler Chef von Nokia ist ist schon länger bekannt und das Nokia demnächst auch Smartphones mit WM7 plant ist auch kein Geheimnis mehr.
Das Microsoft Nokia aufkauft steht überhaupt nicht im Text, nur das MS wenn sie wollten DAS GELD hätten. Aber weder das sie es tun noch das Nokia zum Verkauf steht.

Man sollte nicht Sachen erfinden die überhaupt nicht im Text stehen.


----------



## Gast1667776202 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*



> das Nokia demnächst auch Smartphones mit WM7 plant ist auch kein Geheimnis mehr.



Ähm was? Quelle? Das glaubst du doch nicht im Ernst. Die investieren Millionen in ihr eigenes Betriebssystem.


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*



Meai schrieb:


> Ähm was? Quelle? Das glaubst du doch nicht im Ernst. Die investieren Millionen in ihr eigenes Betriebssystem.


Nokia mit Windows Phone 7-Smartphones? | Windows Mobile | News

Microsoft and Nokia in talks over Windows Mobile -- Engadget

Nokia Smartphones bald mit Windows Phone 7? - microsoft, nokia, windows mobile


----------



## Gast1667776202 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*

Dachte ich mir schon, alles nur Gerüchte. Und die "Talks" von Engadget sind aus dem Jahr 2008. Es wird einfach nicht passieren, aber man kann ja gerne daran glauben wenn nichts Besseres zu tun hat.

Wenn du die Links mal durchgelesen hättest anstatt nur die Headlines zu lesen, dann würdest du das auch merken.


----------



## Genghis99 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*

Leisten ? ROTFL - Der Kaufpreis von Nokia dürfte nicht mal die Höhe der Steuern erreichen, die Microsoft entrichtet. Also wenn MS Nokia schluckt, müssen die nicht mal rülpsen.


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*



Meai schrieb:


> Wenn du die Links mal durchgelesen hättest anstatt nur die Headlines zu lesen, dann würdest du das auch merken.


Hm... Hab ich wohl den gleichen Fehler wie der Newsposter gemacht.

Trotzdem ist "microsoft will nokia kaufen" total falsch und auch nirgends im Text erwähnt.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Hm... Hab ich wohl den gleichen Fehler wie der Newsposter gemacht.
> 
> Trotzdem ist "microsoft will nokia kaufen" total falsch und auch nirgends im Text erwähnt.


habs geändert

zitat von mir selber "Wenn die Beiden fusionieren würden könnte mann vlt was reißen ....laut Bild  "
naja wenn mann ironie nit sehn kann ist es das eine wenn mann jemand anderes dafür beleidigen muss was anderes 
jeder macht mal fehler 

zurück zur topic somit bitte


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: microsoft will nokia kaufen*

Sollte nicht beleidigend sein. Hatte mich beim posten zu sehr aufgeregt. Deshalb ein Sorry @ Mr.Ultimo.

Zu den Personen welche die Bildtypischen Überschriften mit dem Artikel zusammengewürfelt haben gab es genug Leute, wie man in den Kommentaren direkt unter der Bildnews sehen kann.


> Der Niedergang des Handy-Giganten ? jetzt droht die Übernahme durch Microsoft


Allerdings ist auch der Bildtext gewollt verwurstelt worden, schließlich wird man pro Klick bezahlt.


----------



## zuogolpon (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Würde eine Fusion von Microsoft und Nokia etwas bringen*

WP7 könnte was sein, am besten geht die Nokia-Marke in MS unter. Nokia mag ich nicht, Microsoft gelabelte Handys wärem schon was ganz anderes.


----------



## windows (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Würde eine Fusion von Microsoft und Nokia etwas bringen*



zuogolpon schrieb:


> WP7 könnte was sein, am besten geht die Nokia-Marke in MS unter. Nokia mag ich nicht, Microsoft gelabelte Handys wärem schon was ganz anderes.


Ich mag Nokia auch nichtm Microsoft aber schon. Nur ist das kein Grund das Microsoft Nokia kauft.


----------

